# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Rregulli Françeskan brenda Kishës Katolike!

## toni77_toni

*Rregulli Françeskan është një vëllazëri 
rregulltare ndërkombëtare brenda Kishës Katolike!*

_Marrur nga Kisha Katolike Gjakovë_ 


Rregulli Françeskan
(Ordo Fratrum Minorum  OFM)


Rregulli Françeskan është një *vëllazëri rregulltare* ndërkombëtare brenda Kishës Katolike, të së drejtës papnore, njëkohësisht aktive dhe kontemplative, e cila përpiqet që ta jetojë në mënyrë sa më autentike Ungjillin e Zotit tonë Jezu Krishtit në rrethanat konkrete të botës së sotme. 

*1) Emri:* 
Ordo Fratrum Minorum (OFM); 
= Rregulli i Vëllezërve të Vegjël; ose thjesht: 
= Rregulli Françeskan.

*2) Degët e Rregullit Françeskan:* 

Familja françeskane në botë sot përbëhet nga shumë degë: 

1) Rregulli i Parë Françeskan, dega mashkullore, kuvendore, e cila prapë ndahet në tri degë tjera: 

a) Rregulli Françeskan (Rregulli Vëllezërve të Vegjël, observantët)  OFM  (me 15.137 anëtarë); 

b) Rregulli Françeskan Kapucin  OFMCap (me 11.340 anëtarë); 

c) Rregulli Françeskan Konventual  OFMConv (me 4.464 anëtarë). 

2) Rregulli i Dytë Françeskan  OSC (motrat e shën Klarës së Asizit, "Klarisat"  dega femërore, kontemplative)  me 22.000 anëtare; 

3) Rregulli i Tretë Françeskan (kuvendor dhe shekullar; mashkullor dhe femëror). Edhe Rregulli i Tretë Françeskan është ndarë në shumë kongregata, prej të cilave duhet të dallojmë veçanërisht: 

a) Rregullin e Tretë Françeskan (TOR)  dega mashkullore, kuvendore, me 5.000 anëtarë.

b) Mbi 400 kongregata të ndryshme të motrave françeskane (kuvendore)  me rreth 200.000 anëtare. 

c) Rregullin Françeskan Shekullar (OFS = RrFSh)  njerëz shekullarë, burra e gra, familjarë; por në këtë RrFSh ka edhe shumë meshtarë shekullarë dhe ipeshkvij. Kanë rreth 1.500.000 anëtarë. 

2a)Prej këtyre bashkësive në Kosovë veprojnë: 

1)Rregulli i Parë Françeskn (OFM)  në Gjakovë; 

2)Dy kongregata të motrave të Rregullit të Tretë Françeskan: 

a) Motrat e Mëshirshme të Shën Kryqit  në 4 shtëpi: Prishtinë, Gjakovë dhe Janjevë); dhe 

b) Motrat Françeskane të Zojës së Papërlyer  në 6 shtëpi: Budisalc, Novo Sellë, Pjetërshan, Prizren, Velezhë dhe Zym. 

3) Rregulli Françeskan Shekullar  në Gjakovë. 


2b) *Familja françeskane në botë*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Rregulli Françeskan është një vëllazëri rregulltare ndërkombëtare
 brenda Kishës Katolike!*

vazhdim:

*3) Viti dhe vendi i themelimit:* 

Assisi (Asiz – Itali), 1209. 

Vitin e ardhshëm e kremtojmë 800-vjetorin e themelimit! 
Në vitin 1208 shën Françeskut të Asizit iu bashkëngjitën fretërit e parë. 

Më 1209 papa Inocenti III. gojarisht e miraton Rregullin e ri.

Më 29. 11. 1223 papa Honori III. me shkrim e miraton Rregullin Françeskan. 

*4) Themeluesi:* 

*Shën Françesku i Asizit*(* 1182; + 03. 10. 1226).

----------


## toni77_toni

*Rregulli Françeskan është një vëllazëri rregulltare ndërkombëtare
brenda Kishës Katolike!*

vazhdim


*4) Karizma specifike e Rregullit Françeskan:* 

“Rregulla dhe jeta e Vëllezërve të Vegjël është : 

të jetojnë Ungjillin e Zotit tonë Jezu Krishtit – duke jetuar në varfëri, pastërti dhe dëgjesë...” 

*Karizma specifike:* 

· nderimi i Krishtit Zot e njeri në natyrën e tij njerëzore – që nga mishërimi dhe lindja, e deri te kryqëzimi, vdekja dhe varrimi i tij;

· promovimi i paqes dhe i mirëkuptimit me të gjithë njerëzit; 

· respektimi, mbrojtja dhe ruajtja e të gjitha krijesave të Zotit (ekologjia). 

*Përshëndetja françeskane:* 

Pax et bonum! - Paqe e të mira!

----------


## toni77_toni

*Rregulli Françeskan është një vëllazëri rregulltare ndërkombëtare
brenda Kishës Katolike!*

vazhdim



*5)      Veprimtaria e Rregullit Françeskan në botë* 

(aktivitetet në përgjithësi): 

a)    Në vendin e parë është jeta personale fetare dhe pendestare e vëllezërve dhe e motrave françeskane (njëkohësisht kontemplative dhe aktive). 

b)    *Veprimtaria pastorale*, sipas stilit françeskan: jetohet në bashkësi, pastorizon bashkësia, përgjegjësia i takon bashkësisë, individi vetëm e përfaqëson bashkësinë e Kishës, si edhe bashkësinë e vet rregulltare. 

c)    *Veprimtaria misionare* – prapë sipas të të njëjtit stil françeskan. 

       (Kemi bashkësitë françeskane ndërkombëtare: çdo bashkësi e përbërë nga pjesëtarë të kombësive dhe të gjuhëve të ndryshme – që mos të fitohet përshtypja e kolonializimit të ndonjë shteti, apo populli.          
P. sh. “Projekt Afrika”; apo bashkësitë françeskane mashkullore dhe femërore edhe në Shqipëri...) 

d)    *Shkollimi, edukimi, formimi* – jo vetëm të rinisë françeskane, por edhe të civilëve, pa dallim feje dhe kombësie.  

*P. sh. Antonianum në Romë*, Instituti biblik në Jerusalem; qendrat shkollore që nga niveli i shkollimit elementar, e deri në atë universitar.) 

e)    Veprimtaria hulumtuese dhe botuese. Secila provincë i ka projektet e veta, por janë edhe projekte ndërkombëtare, si p. sh. “Missioni Francescane”, “Karizma françeskane misionare” etj. 


*6)    Prej kur françeskanët veprojnë në Kosovë?* 

Fretërit kanë vepruar në Kosovë edhe para pushtimit otoman pra qe më vitin 1351...!




*Prej kur françeskanët veprojnë në Shqiperi?*

Në bazë të burimeve dokumentare, atëherë mund të themi që françeskanët e filluan veprimtarinë e tyre në Shqipëri të paktën në fillimin e vitit 1236. Këtë e vërteton bula e Papës Gregori IX (1227-1241) e lëshuar më 22 maj 1236 (viti i dhjetë i pontifikatit të tij), në të cilën shkruhet se atje ka "disa rregulltarë, të cilët tani vonë kanë shkuar në atë krahinë, me dëshirën e tyre" (Farlati, Illyricum Sacrum VII, 35; MarkoviÄ‡, Dukljansko, 98-99). Megjithatë, të gjithë studiuesit dhe historianët që merren me historinë e këtij urdhri janë të një qëndrimi se, së paku që nga viti 1240 Urdhri i Françeskanëve ishte aktiv dhe vepronte në territoret shqiptare. (Civezzam, Fabianich, Gonzaga, Gubernatis, Holzapfel, Malaj, Sirdani, Å ufflay, Thalloczy, Ëading, etj).

Figura e parë qendrore françeskane e njohur në Shqipëri është Gjoni nga Plano Karpini, i cili ishte edhe kryeipeshkëv i Tivarit (1248-1252, Eubel, Hierechia... v. I, 92).

----------


## toni77_toni

*Rregulli Françeskan është një vëllazëri rregulltare ndërkombëtare
brenda Kishës Katolike!*

vazhdim


*Disa shenime dhe data; FRANÇESKANET NË TROJET SHQIPTARE*


1219.  Sipas gojëdhënë shën Françesku u ndal në Lezhë. 

1240.  Historianët përmendin këtë vit ngules të bijve të shën Françeskut në viset Shqiptare. 

"Hoc templum Fratrum Minorum ædificatum ast anno MCCXL = Ky tempull i Vëllazënve të Vogjël u ndërtue në vjetin 1240". *Ky tekst gjëndet mbi derën e Kishës françeskane të Lezhë.*

1248. - Papa Inoçenci IV dërgon si Argjipeshkëv të Tivarit françeskanin Gjonin De Plano Carpini me detyrë që të kishte në kujdes dioqezet e Shqipërisë së Veriut dhe drejtimin e sivëllezërve të vet, që gjindeshin në ato vise.

1283.  1288.  Dokumentet e këti viti përmendin kuvendet e fretërve, dy kuvende në Tivar, Ulqin, Durrës e Shkodër.

1219.  1939.  Gjatë ketyre viteve Fretërit i dhanë dioqezeve shqiptare 11 ipeshkvij e argjipeshkvij.

1402.  Françeskanët e Shqipnisë, marrin vetsundim kombëtár, duke u quajtur Kustodi.

XIV shek.  Françeskanet ndër shqiptarë gjënden në 37 qendra 
1589.  Kustodia u shëndrrua në provincë e cila quhej Provinca e Epirit.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Rregulli Françeskan është një vëllazëri rregulltare ndërkombëtare
brenda Kishës Katolike!*


vazhdim


 *Disa shenime dhe data; FRANÇESKANET NË TROJET SHQIPTARE*

 *Vitet e erreta nën sundimit otoman:* 

1610. – Provinca kishe 10 kuvende me 80 françeskan. 

1625. – 7 kuvende. 

1702. – Në gjitha trojet Shqipëtare gjithesej 7 freten.

1719. – 1827. - Gjatë ketyre viteve provinca nuk ka autonomin e vet. Gjatë ketyre viteve kemi misionar nga Italia, Kroacia e Bosnja.

1885. – Françeskanet misionar ndertojn seminarin françeskan në Troshan.

1887. - Në Rubig hapet noviciati.

08.05.1906. – Rilind provinca e cila quhej „Provinca Françeskane Shqiptare“. Në fillim provinca kishte 4 kuvende dhe 35 famulli.

At Gjergj Fishta themelon Bibloteken Françeskane 

At Shtjefën Gjeçovi themelon Muzeun arkeologjik që ishte i pari në Shqipëri.

1914. – Në Shkodër hapet shtypshkronja franceskane.

Në mbarim të luftës së parë Botërore, Kosova mbetet nën Serbi. Komunikimi i françeskanve nga Kosova ishte i pamundur me Shkodër.

1925. – Famullitë në Kosovë që sherbeheshin nga françeskanet e Provincës Françeskane Shqiptare: Peja, Zllakuqani, Gllogjani, Zymit si dhe shenjtëroren e shën Antonit të Padovës në Gjakovë, iu bashkangjitën Provincës Françeskane të Bosnjës.

Para luftës së Dytë Botërore – Antar të provincës ishin: 1 arqipeshkv, 1 ipeshkv, 63 meshtar, 16 studenta, 9 novaka, 30 seminarista.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Rregulli Françeskan është një vëllazëri rregulltare ndërkombëtare
brenda Kishës Katolike!*

vazhdim..


 *Një shpjegim të shkurtë per Shën Françesku i Asizit*

*Shën Frangesku* i Asizit (1182-1226) është themeluesi i Rregullit françeskan. Qe bir i një tregtari të pasur. Kalonte një jetë të shkujdesur. Dëshironte të bëhej një kalores i famshem. 

Me 1202 mori pjese vullnetarisht në betejen e zhvilluar kunder qytetit të afërt, Perugjas, ku mbeti i burgosur. U kthye në shtepi krejtësisht i shëndruar shpirtërisht. Që atëherë iu kushtua plotesisht Zotit, duke u shkëputur prej atyre vlerave të cilat deri ne ato çaste kishin qenë i gjithë kuptimi i jetës së tij.

Mbasi kishte dëgjuar fjalet e te Kryqëzuarit ,,Françesk, shko e ndërtoje shtepinë time, që po rrënohet!", me duart e veta filloi të rindërtonte disa kisha në afersi të Asizit. Duke hequr dorë nga gjithçka që kishte, duke ia kthyer t'et deri edhe rrobat e trupit, nisi jetën e jeremisë.

Me 1208, në afersi të Asizit, në kishen Sh'Mëria e Engjujve (S. MARIA DEGLI ANGELI) e quajtur Porciunkola, shëgndritet prej Zotit që e thërret për të ringjallur shpirtërisht Kishën. Për t'ia mbërritur këtij qellimi, zgjedh mjetet e varfërisë ungjillore dhe të apostulatit, simbas shembullit të Krishtit e të Apostujve. Veshi zhgunin, ngjeshi brezin me një litar të thjeshte dhe filloi të predikonte Fjalen e Zotit. Nderkaq zhvillonte edhe apostullimin e mëshirës në mes të sëmurëe, të vuajturve e të gërbulurve, njerëz të braktisur nga shoqeria. Në fillim ishte vetëm dhe shpesh i pakuptuar e i përqeshur, por shpejt do t'i mblidheshin për rreth disa trashëgimtarë. 

Në këtë mënyrë themeloi tre Rregula: 

Fretërit Minore (1209), 
Klariset (1212), dhe 
Terciaret (1221). 


*Shën Françesku nuk pranoi te shugurohej meshtar*, por pelqeu për të mbetur diakon (xhakon). Urdhëri i themeluar prej tij përbëhej prej klerikësh e prej laikesh.

Duke dëshiruar të jetonte me të vërtetë dashurinë ndaj Krishtit, *natën e Krishtlindjes me* 1223 bëri ne Greçio të parin Betlehem. 

Në gjysmën e muajit shtator të vitit 1224, ndersa lutej në malin e Vernës, *mori stimatet (varrët),* do të thotë shenjat e pasionit për Zotin. 

Vdiq në mbremjen e 3 tetor 1226 në Porciunkola. 

Dy vite më vonë u shpall shenjt.

Shën Françesku ka lënë shkrime të ndryshme, veçanerisht Rregullen e jetës për Rregullin e Fretërve Minor (Françeskan) dhe të famshmen ,,Cantico delle crea*ture" (Kënga e krijesave). 

Më 1980 Gjon Pali II e shpalli mbrojtës të atyre që luftojnë për mbrojtjen e ambientit (Ekologeve).

----------


## toni77_toni

*Lutja e shën Françeskut*

*O Zot, më bëj të jem mjet i paqes Sate:*

*ku ka urrejtje* – unë ta sjell dashurinë,
*ku ka fyerje* – unë ta sjell faljen,
*ku ka mospajtim* – unë ta sjell bashkimin,
*ku ka mashtrim* – unë ta sjell besimin,
*ku ka dëshpërim* – unë ta sjell shpresën,
*ku ka terr* – unë ta sjell dritën,
*ku ka pikëllim* – unë ta sjell gëzimin.


*O Zot,* bëj që mos të kujdesohem aq
*që të jem ngushëlluar* – sa të ngushëlloj,
*që të më kuptojnë* – sa t’i kuptoj unë të tjerët,
*që të më duan* – sa të dua.

*Sepse: kush dhuron vetveten* – e fiton vetveten;
*kush harron vetveten* – e gjen vetveten;
*kush fal* – do t'i falet;
*kush i vdes vetvetes* – lind për jetën e amshuar.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Atë Gjergj Fishta: Shën Francesku i Asizit!*


*Shën Francesku i Asizit*

*1.*Prej s' pangishmes űjes s' arit, 
Qi trazon nierin në zęmer, 
Prej dishirit t' mbrapshtë t' krenarit 
Qi me i vű vllazent nen thęmer, 
N' ato t' mesmet t' egrat mota, 
Kúr nen dhunë e Drejta prâte, 
Para Hy'it randue isht' bota, 
Edhe mnęrshem n' terr ofshâte, 

*2.* Ishte bâ, po, ligjë krenija, 
N' khetra t' fortit kjate i drejti, 
N' vend sundote paudhnija, 
Zot mbi gjâ isht' bâ dorshpejti. 
M'armë m' shoshojn gjindja mberthye, 
Lott e shkeluna të t' mjerit, 
Keq kunora edhe perlye 
Lypshin gjyqin kundra njerit. 

*3.* Kur qe, ndiehet prej Parrizit 
Nji 'i ngushllueshem zâ qielluer, 
Serafinit t' lum t' Asizit 
Qi me i thânun kështű muer: 
 Shpija e ęme âsht tu' u rręnue: 
Çou, Françesk, shka rrin tue pritun? 
Çou, Françesk, tash pa pritue, 
Edhe shpin shko me m' goditun!  

*4.* N'atë fjalë t' ambel t'Pernedís 
Shpejt Françesku po i rrin gati; 
I a kthen shpinen gjâs e shpís, 
Petkat tretë qi ja dha i ati, 
E me 'i thes të vrashtë ai veshun, 
Edhe m'kambë pa mbathun gjâ, 
Me nji t' ashper litár njeshun 
Fushës e malit thotë me zâ: 

*5.*  Deh! Ndigjoni, o t' bijtë e ni'rit: 
T' gjithë n' Tynëzonë ju vllazen jini; 
Per Aë t' gzueshme t'naltë Empirit 
Gjân e shekullit n' mní t' a kini, 
Perse veç me pervűjtní, 
Perse veç n' vobsi t' shęjtnueshme, 
Perse veç me dashtuní 
Gëzon nieri n' Aë t' amshueshme. 

*6*. Kshtű i Asizit Serafini 
N' dashtní shęjte ndezë, këndote; 
N' atë zâ t' ambel Apenini 
Anë e kand per máll jehote; 
Edhe e ndiente zaje e djerre 
Mal e fushë, pshatra e gjyteta, 
Zâ'n e ndiente shpend e berre 
Sheklli i ndjeu kto fjalë t' verteta. 

*7.* E qe u shkrehen armët mizore, 
Me anmiq u vendue besa, 
U fashiten mnít gjaksore, 
Edhe humbi n' atë zâ resa; 
Dashtunija e ligja e Zotit 
Xűne vend prap permbí dhé, 
Krishtenimi, si 'i herë motit, 
U pertri krejt n' jetë të ré. 

*8.* Shpresë e ambel i u çil robit, 
Qi n' travajë rrite tue kjá, 
Pse bujari lott e kobit 
Me dorë dhânse xű m' i a dá; 
Edhe xűni m' i u pastrue 
N' ftyrë kadifja vashvet t' reja; 
Xű kunora me u nderue 
Gjithmonë shęjte si e nep Feja. 

*9.* Edhe atë herë, bujarë e mbreta 
Lanë pellazet e madhnueshem, 
I lanë trimat armët e veta 
E n' kuvende të mjerueshem, 
Prej dishirit t' sendve t' epra, 
Në vobsí s' cillës i u kushtuene, 
Me Silvestra e me Gjinepra: 
Ata bashkë u vllazënuene. 

*10.* N' mal t' Alvernes n' nji ag dite 
Krejt Françesku marrë n' Tynëzonë 
N' per vedrime të nji drite 
Po skjurton si atje mâ vonë, 
Per nen hije t' Flamrit t' ti 
Veç mbi Fé e skam naltue, 
Isht' tue dalë nji fis i rí 
Luftët e Zotit me luftue. 

*11.* Po skjurton Bonaventuren 
Qi, me vapë t' nji Serafimit, 
Mendes s' nierit i a shtron uren 
Per me u kapë te kroj i Amshimit 
Po skjurton, po, edhe Dun Skotin, 
Cilli anmiqt e Asajë, qi n' Zęmer 
Për nandë muej e barti Zotin, 
Mende-kthielltë i vű nen thęmer. 

*12.* Ezelinin, nieri t' dhunshem, 
E sheh n' gjűj perpara Antonit, 
E sheh mushkun trí dit űnshem 
Tu' u perkulun t' Pergjithmonit; 
Edhe sheh sá prej Eufratit 
Prej së lémes m' t' rame t' di'llit 
Sá i bekuem âsht petku i Fratit, 
Rrezet ky kah lshon t' Ungjillit. 

*13.* Edhe i njeh sá bijt e tí 
Fén e Krishtit t' amëshueme 
Me gjak t' vet e bâjn dishmi 
Nder krahina të mjerueme; 
Sheh prap kryqa edhe tjara 
Se n' krahnuer e permbi krye 
Bijve t' skamit per punë t' mbara 
Janë per kishë tuj u shkelxye. 

*14.* Zęmer-knaqun n' kto vedrime 
Xęn me kndue Françesku atë hera: 
 Zot i Madh e plot ngushllime, 
Tý të kjoftë lavdi edhe ndera! 
Levdue kjosh per rreze t' diellit, 
Levdue kjosh per hânë t' argjântë, 
Levdue kjosh per hyj të qiellit, 
Levdue kjosh per t' kthielltë e t' vrântë!  

*15.* Mbi krah t' tij, ndejë zogu i verës, 
E percjellë atë kndim t' hyjnueshem, 
Edhe i ambli flladi e erës 
E perkthen n' per gjeth t' blerueshëm. 
Larg e larg n' per hapësire 
Prej së kthielltë p'rherë Qytetit 
Tue ardhë ndihet nji kumbë lire 
Porsi e paqta vala e detit. 

*16.* E nji Ęjll nder Serafima 
Nji mâ n' shęj, si drita e larta, 
Tuj u djergun si vetima, 
Per krah t' tij rreh fletët e arta, 
E me rreze të bindueshme 
M' trup t' shenjueme, kah e priri, 
Njato varrë i a la t' hyjnueshme, 
Prej kah rodh per né gjith hiri. 

*17.* O ju t' bijt e ktij t' Vobegut, 
Ęmni i t' cillit tu' u permendun 
Ndihet malit edhe bregut, 
Kahdo rrezja t' shkojë tu' u endun, 
Me ftyrë t' çiltë ju kqyrnje dhén, 
Pse njerzimit, humbë n' mes t' territ, 
Me dashtní tue mbajtun Fén, 
Mproje u bât ju kundra ferrit. 

*18.* Jú edhe i vorfni prind u ká 
E i papasni n' ju gjęn ndihmen; 
Lott atij, qi rrin tue kjá, 
Ju i a fshini e zbutni dhimen. 
Ju n' pellaza e n' ksollë t' bueqarit 
Pagjen shęjte gjithkah çoni, 
Per nen thęmer të krenarit 
Me u ndrydhë t' ligshtin nuk e lshoni. 

*19.* Gajret, pra, nder sá t' vështira, 
Qi u pershkohet n' ketë tokë jeta, 
E amshueshmja perse e Mira 
E ka dá nder kshille t' veta, 
Se me skam e pervűjtní, 
Me dashtní, qi âsht prej Parrizit, 
Ka me ngjatë p'rherë me lumní 
Urdhni i Vobekut t' Asizit.

_Atë Gjergj Fishta: Vallja e Parrizit, Shkoder 1941_

----------


## puroshkodran

Rrespekt per franceskant

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Si mund te behet dikush Franceskan?

----------


## toni77_toni

> >>> Si mund te behet dikush Franceskan?


Thjeshtë, shkon dhe lajmrohet njeriu ne bashkësinë franceskane, nga ata formohet dhe shkolleohet, keshtu qe ai tani eshte nje franceskan...! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gjirfabe

LAÇ  I  KURBINIT,  13  QERSHOR  2011,

1 MILJON  VLLAZEN  SHQIPTARË  TREGOJNË:

KJO ASHT  RRUGA  E  QYTETNIMIT !






Qé misteri! A asht ba ndonjë Mbrekulli ma e Madhe në fillim të Shekullit të Ri XXI, se sa kjo që Shna Ndou ka dishmue me 13 Qershor 2011, mu në Trojet e Skenderbeut, në Laçin e Kurbinitku mbi 1 miljon SHQIPTARË, Muslimanë e Katolikë i ngjiten si vllazen Malit të Kurbinit për me i tregue gjithë Europës: Na jemi Vllazen dhe Besojmë NJË ZOT!?!

            Agjensitë e lajmeve njoftojnë se në këte Mbrekulli të Lumnueshme mbi 60% të Atyne pjesmarrësve ishin Shqiptarë të Besimit Musliman! Shqiptarët mbajnë porosinë të Parëve

            O Zot, si mund të dishmohet ma kjartë se kështu Mbrekullia Yte? Plot 44 vjet që ndër Ata Troje barbarët ateistë të Shekullit XX u ngjitën me kazma për me shkatrrue Shtëpinë e Shna Ndout, themelet e së ciles ishin vue aty që në vitin 1240 kur Françeskanët e parë të zbathun të Asizit hodhën Faren e Vllaznimit me Formulen e Pavdekshme të Tyne Fé e Atdhé

            Ajo Farë Vllaznimi, Paqe dhe Dashnije nuk u shue asnjëherëKurrë, kurrë, dhe as nuk ka për tu  shue ndonjëherë ndër Ata Troje ku Gjaku i Martirëve vazhdon me vlue edhe sot. Asht Gjaku i Atyne Martirëve, që lindën nga Një Nanë, u rriten nga Një Nanë, vuejten për Një Nanë, vdiqen dhe u masakruen për Atë Nanë dhe u mbuluen nga dheu i Asaj Nanë Ishte po, Nana Shqipni që ruejti në parzmin e Saj Idealin e Shejtë të Tyne: Vllazen të gjithë bashkë që kanë la me Gjakun e Tyne të Shejtë Tokën Arbënore! 

            Endè pa u tha lotët e Nanave e Motrave të Hotit e Grudës për Burrat e vramë për Liri të 1911 e 1912 për Flamur, endè të freskta plagët mbi trupat e harojve trima Avni Rrustemit, Luigj Gurakuqit, Bajram Currit, Hasan Prishtinës e deri tek cungat ku prehej Isa Boletini e Çerçizi me Mustafen, filloi një zi e papame ndër shekuj...U mbuluen kokat e Grave të Kelmendit me futa të zeza, u mbuluen kokat e vajzave të Dukagjinit e Mirditës, u mbuluen me degermia gratë e vajzat e Pukës dhe Dibres, Permetit e Tepelenes, u mbuluen në zi Burrneshat e Vlonës dhe të Himarës, ra Korça e Berati, mbaroi Myzeqeja e Elbasani, Durrësi e Tirana u pushtue nga sllavokomunistët tradhëtarë, Shkodra u shue përgjithmonë. Komunizmi barbar rrafshoi Token Shqiptare!

            E mendja më fluturoj në Zallin e Kirit në Shkoder...N atë Zallë të bardhë e të paster ku gurtë shndrisnin nga rrezet e diellit si t ishin la një nga një prej dorës njeriut. Një ditë edhe Ai Zallë u la me gjak në vitin 1945... Armët e komunistëve filluen e u zbrazen mbi gjokset e shumë 

Atdhetarëve Shqiptarë dhe nuk pushuen krismat e tyne ndër veshtë tonë për 47 vjet rresht...

Katolikë e Muslimanë rrëzoheshin përdhe të lidhun e të pranguem edhe mbas vdekjes, tue thirrë pa Ju tutë syni: Rrënoftë Shqipnia e Lirë dhe Demokratike!, e Gjaku i Tyne i paster shkoi rrëkajë për një gjysë shekulli ndër brigje lumejsh e prrojesh, kodra e fusha të blerueme, male dhe prroska ku Trupat rrokolliseshin për me pushue ndër gur e gjeth pa pasë një Shenjë tek kryet, veç vrimës së plumbit që dora tradhëtare i jepte mbas kafkës së shpartallueme e të bame bluzhë. Nuk ngopeshin armiqtë e Shqiptarëve me burgje, tortura, vrasje, pushkatime, kampe shfarosje e interrnime, dëbime e dhunime të një Populli, që deshti aq shumë Flamurin e vet me Shqipen e bukur Dykrenare të hapun krahësh mbi shtrojen e gjakosun ndër shekuj...Shqipen e Kastriotit po, Atë Shqipe të Papërlyeme mbi 500 vjet, të ngulun në Shkambin e Kështjellës së Krujës Heroike! 

Ndigjohej vetem një virrmë...Plumbin ballit armiqëve!, e mbas saj të tjetra: Zjarr!...

Ndigjohej krisma e armëve jugosllave e ruse që rrëzonin e shfarosnin Atdhetarë Shqiptarë! 

9 Qershor 1973...Në Shkoder, me porosi të tradhëtarit Enver Hoxha, nën kujdesin e skiles së partisë Ramiz Alia, hapet Muzeu Ateist, i vetmi në Botë...e shpejt, me 28 Dhetor 1976, ndodhë edhe ngjarja ma e shemtueme e njëzet shekujve të Epokës së Re mbas Krishtit: Shqipnia e Gjergj Kastriotit Skenderbeut dhe e Nanë Terezes, shpallet Shteti i parë ateist në botë... 

Rranohen Kisha e Xhamija...Burgosen klerikë e besimtarë... Vriten e pushkatohen edhe njëherë Ata që në 2000 vjet kanë Besue në Zotin...Perndiqen si në kohë të paganëve Ilirët! 

Mbas 20 vjetësh, me 25 Prill 1993, në Sheshin Skenderbeu në Tiranë, Polaku Trim, i Madhi Karol Vojtila, Papa Gjon Pali II tha: Popull Shqiptar, dhe po më pelqen që po e kujtoj në këte çast, asht për tu marrë si shembull në këte pikpamje. Që të tre Komunitetet Fetare mbajnë një raport respekti reciprok të një bashkpunimi të njerzishem. Qendroni në këte pikpamje Vllazen e Motra të dashtuna! Ju do të keni merita për solidaritetin dhe për paqen në Atdheun tuej dhe në krejt zonen e shumëvuejtun të Ballkanit. Kështu ju mund të ndertoni një bashkim kombëtar të urtë dhe të qendrueshem!



13 Qershor 2011...

1 miljon Shqiptarë, i drejtohen Laçit të Kurbinit! 

1 miljon Shqiptarë, Besojnë në Mbrekullitë e Shna Ndout!...

1 miljon Shqiptarë, ndër të cilët mbi 600 000 janë të Besimit Muslimanë, ruejnë në mend dhe në zemer porosinë e të Parëve tonë: Jeni Shqiptarë, duejeni njeni tjetrin dhe respektoni Besimet në Një Zot, mbasi kështu do të mbretnojë Dashnia, Paqa e Vllaznimi ndër Shqiptarë! 

Vetem kështu Ju do ti tregoni Europës se: KJO ASHT RRUGA E QYTETNIMIT!



Rrënoftë e kjoftë Shqipnia e Shqiptarët kudo në Botë!



Nga Fritz RADOVANI 


Melbourne, 15 Qershor 2011.

----------


## VOLSIV

> Thjeshtë, shkon dhe lajmrohet njeriu ne bashkësinë franceskane, nga ata formohet dhe shkolleohet, keshtu qe ai tani eshte nje franceskan...!


>>> Nje shqipetar mund te behet franceskan vetem ne shqiperi apo edhe jashte saj.?

----------


## toni77_toni

> >>> Nje shqipetar mund te behet franceskan vetem ne shqiperi apo edhe jashte saj.?


Farnçeskanët janë rregulltar, ata i kan disa rregulla te veqanta. Sipas rregullit françeskan, gjithçka varet se si e kerkohet, dmth, nuk janë te sigurtë se mund te sherbejnë ne shtetin e vet por nëse kerkohet, ata shkojnë edhe ne vendet tjera.

----------


## VOLSIV

> Farnçeskanët janë rregulltar, ata i kan disa rregulla te veqanta. Sipas rregullit françeskan, gjithçka varet se si e kerkohet, dmth, nuk janë te sigurtë se mund te sherbejnë ne shtetin e vet por nëse kerkohet, ata shkojnë edhe ne vendet tjera.


>>> Doja te dija me shume nese nje shqipetar deshiron te jete franceskan ne nje vend tjeter jashte shqiperise, a mund ta kerkoje nje gje te tille, pamvaresisht se ate mund ta risjellin me vone qe te sherbeje ne shqiperi?

----------


## toni77_toni

> >>> Doja te dija me shume nese nje shqipetar deshiron te jete franceskan ne nje vend tjeter jashte shqiperise, a mund ta kerkoje nje gje te tille, pamvaresisht se ate mund ta risjellin me vone qe te sherbeje ne shqiperi?


Pershëndetje VOLSIV!

Siç e din françeskanët i perkasin rendit rregulltar. Rendi rregulltar farnçeskan ka si kusht dëgjesen dhe varferinë...., kështu qe nuk mendoj se respektohet kerkesa e personit, dmth nëse rregulltari zgjedhë, JO,  por ajo vendoset sipas nevojës së sherbesës. Pra, nuk zgjedh asnjë person, por është i gatshem te degjoj ashtu si të vendosë bashkësia, i thuhet te shkoj këtu dhe të sherbej atje dhe ai respekton vendimet me degjesë pa asnjë kundershtim. Gjithçka me besim dhe dashuri ne vullnetin e Zotit. Gjithsesi, zakonisht respektohet ky parim; psh shqiptarët të sherbejnë ne vendin e vet apo anasjelltas, por JO si kusht por vetem si mundesi.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Im gjysh ka studiuar tek Franceskanet ne femijeri. Njerez te ditur e te nderuar.
Toni nje keshille. Nuk thuhet "rregulli" per fjalen "ordine" apo "ordo" ne shiqp, por URDHER.
Pra eshte Urdhri Franceskan

----------


## VOLSIV

> Pershëndetje VOLSIV!
> 
> Siç e din françeskanët i perkasin rendit rregulltar. Rendi rregulltar farnçeskan ka si kusht dëgjesen dhe varferinë...., kështu qe nuk mendoj se respektohet kerkesa e personit, dmth nëse rregulltari zgjedhë, JO,  por ajo vendoset sipas nevojës së sherbesës. Pra, nuk zgjedh asnjë person, por është i gatshem te degjoj ashtu si të vendosë bashkësia, i thuhet te shkoj këtu dhe të sherbej atje dhe ai respekton vendimet me degjesë pa asnjë kundershtim. Gjithçka me besim dhe dashuri ne vullnetin e Zotit. Gjithsesi, zakonisht respektohet ky parim; psh shqiptarët të sherbejnë ne vendin e vet apo anasjelltas, por JO si kusht por vetem si mundesi.


>>> A mund te me thuash ku ndodhen bashkesite Franceskane ne Shqiperi?

----------


## toni77_toni

> >>> A mund te me thuash ku ndodhen bashkesite Franceskane ne Shqiperi?


Është në Shkodër, dmth, ne hyrje te Shkodres. Sa e di unë, ne Shkoder eshte edhe baza kryesore per regjionin. Nuk jam i sigurte, por jam i sigurte se ne Shkoder eshte bashkesia françeskane dhe une jam kane disaher. :buzeqeshje:

----------

